# Interesting article on steel manufacturing



## Chicken lights (Mar 18, 2019)

https://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.ca/en/article/iron-and-steel-industry

I thought that was worth reading.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 19, 2019)

That was a very good read.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 20, 2019)

Article is no longer accurate... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_steel_production 

China accounts for more then half of world production with Canada at 18th sport producing roughly 70 times less than China.

In 1967 Poland produced more steel than Canada and almost as much as China. China increased its production almost 70 times since 1967.


----------

